# Cat6 cable - got messed up



## bugmenotbugmenot (Apr 13, 2015)

guys

i had two bulk reels sitting inside the home - black & white and with so many things going on, my contractor mistakenly used the white cat6 under a pvc pipe for the run between the basement and detached garage. The cable is inside a PVC pipe and then will get exposed to the cold weather in NY inside the garage (not really outdoors though). This is the cable that was used
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/859006-REG/pearstone_cat6_1000w_cat6_solid_cable.html

What's your best guess as to how many years this cable will work? The pvc pipe is a foot underground

Thx


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

Pull in the new cable.

Might last a year, might last 20 years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlbertaBeef (Mar 30, 2013)

No matter how well you seal that pipe, it will always be a wet location. With the condensation we get in the temperature differentials, it could be quite a lot of water buildup.

If it isn't a hard thing to do, I'd rip it out. It will fail in time.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

If it was my own home, I'd use it until it dies. By the time it fails, we'll be using some different type of cable. :thumbsup:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> If it was my own home, I'd use it until it dies. By the time it fails, we'll be using some different type of cable.


What he said. Bet it will last a lot longer than you would think.


----------



## luckylerado (Mar 19, 2010)

bugmenotbugmenot said:


> What's your best guess as to how many years this cable will work?



35 ~ 40 :thumbsup:


----------

